# Gripper, Manchester, 2014



## Black (Jul 17, 2014)

This is one of 7 culverts along the Gore brook,
passes beneath Wilmslow Road.


----------



## King Al (Jul 17, 2014)

Great pics Black, this looks like a good mix of old n new


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice one,looks like there is quite a flow on the river.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats really nice, theres some lovely spaces in there. 
Beautiful shots too.


----------

